# value of antique



## moyehow (Apr 5, 2010)

L. Dorman ingraved Belgium 12 gauge side by side double barrel  What is it worth?  Where can I find more info?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 5, 2010)

Turn of the 20th century Belgium import-- intended for the hardware store trade.

With no full photos, it's impossible to assess the condition, but in good average workable condition, value would be $150-200, probably more toward the lower end of that range.


----------

